# My dog has a tumor on her eyelid (pic included)



## D17 (Jun 16, 2011)

How much does surgery to get this removed cost? As you can see the tumor is located on the upper part of her eyelid. The tumor is like a bump and then it's flat, it's probably 3-5 mm in circumference. 

It bleeds quite a bit and it's gradually getting bigger, it may start to obstruct her vision soon but it currently does not block her pupil at all. She's around 9-10 years old and I love her very very much. I really doubt that I have much money to pay for this though. I'm not sure if the tumor is malignant or what, but in the maybe 7 months she's had he she's never been sick or acted like she was. 

She's a 28lb dog, pretty small, I think she may be a Chihuahua mixed with a Pug.

I live in San Antonio, Texas by the way.


----------



## begemot (Feb 1, 2011)

I don't know, how much did the vet say it costs?

Please get her the care she needs.  When you got a dog, you signed up for this. Her health care is 100% your responsibility.

Since she's a small, she might have 6 more years left, or more -- if you get her the treatment she needs ASAP.


----------



## Abbylynn (Jul 7, 2011)

Since you already have your dog you could try and apply for Care Credit. It could possibly help you pay for the surgery. You can check and see what vets or surgeons accept care credit in your area.

www.carecredit.com


----------



## Bordermom (Apr 28, 2010)

My old girl had the same thing, same spot. The vet did try to take it off once, but wasn't aggressive enough, so it grew back. Then she was too old and it was too much of a risk to put her under, and she'd still have the same issues with watery eye etc. because they would have had to take part of the eyelid to remove it all. So we did leave it, but she was (at the time) a 10 year old golden who had not done well with the last surgery and they almost lost her on the table. It didn't cause a lot of issues other than it would get big and she'd (gross) roll in the snow or something and rub half of it off, it'd bleed a bit then be fine.

Your dog is smaller so has a lot more years to go, so I would look at getting it done, but talk to the vet about what happens if it grows back if they don't get it all, or how things would be if the eyelid was mis-shaped. Cost varies a lot from area to area so hard to say. The other option is to start saving up and plan for it and get any other lumps and bumps removed at the same time. We call that an 'overhaul' because it often seems at the 8-10 year mark they need to go in and get lumps and bumps done.


----------

